# PICC Lines and Technical Chrgs



## Mary Krohn (Aug 28, 2010)

Our case manager auditor was questioning whether or not a technical component would be charged by the hospital when a hospital employed MDA or CRNA inserts a PICC.  Can you help?


----------

